# What happens when Obama is not re-elected



## wolfrem68 (Apr 11, 2012)

My wife and I believe Obama will be a one-hit-wonder! He came out of no where to become the icon of the world with the catch phrase "Change". Now he uses "forward" as his slogan. He is being backed by global forces pushing the age old idea of a one world government. We believe he will do anything to stay in power, from another 9/11 or Pearl Harbor; by using the "race card" to further escalate tensions within the country; thus causing a economic collapse in the united states. 
* I would like to ask you all a question . :?: * 
If martial law is declared in our country - how do you think it will effect our lives? :?: Will you go to work tomorrow or will you stay home to protect the family? Will the stores be open? Your workplace? Food? Gasoline?

Please give us your input and thoughts on this issue? It will help us all prepare for what is coming.

Wolfrem68


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll jump in the bug out vehicle (loaded assault rifle in hand) and head straight to the nearest store for supplies. Let's just say what I'll be grabbing will be 'on credit'. after I fill the tanks and the reserve cans I'll be heading back to the pad, talking to my peeps whether by radio or face to face and formulating a plan to "bug out" or stay put. After that it's going to be a daily thing of patrolling the neighborhood and keeping the undesirables away from it. Then I guess as time goes on, after the local law enforcement is either dead or fled, we start over doing what it is we Americans do. We got land to farm and water to drink, plenty of woods nearby to hunt and hopefully some good folks to help us get by. If it goes all out martial law, black soldiers and black helicopters then I am bugging out far to the south where meat is easily shot.


----------



## wolfrem68 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you for the quick reply.
Wolfrem68


----------



## gin_and_pete (Aug 25, 2012)

I feel that the damage is done and that whether Obama is re-elected or not that this country is in for some BIG CHANGES. The economy is failing, big companies will begin to fall, and there will be mass chaos everywhere especially in cities/towns with more than say 2-3 thousand residences. I know everyone has heard of "history repeats itself". Well I think that we are going to do just that. After its all said and done, cities fall, people die, etc.....The ones that survive will be left with nothing but what they did their prepping with (land, supplies, guns) and i am picturing a wild west kind of situation. Back to scarce phone/electricity/utilities except for the ones generating their own. Back to growing your own food and hunting game. The task of building this country, this world, back to normal will be in the hands of the intelligent, the strong, the true survivors. 
I strive to be one of the survivors and hope to be nestled somewhere deep in a remote area of the country with all the basic supplies to live off the land.


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

Wolfrem68 – That’s certainly a question to make all of us stop and consider, however, I will abstain from sharing my thoughts on those subjects. So convinced am I that this country could face incredible peril if/when Obama loses, I feel compelled to keep my expectations and anticipated responses to myself. I believe that we are now entering a time when revealing aspects regarding the nature of our personal tactical projections is not wise. The potentials are so real that they cease to be academic and open to casual discussion. They demand serious preparation now and cautious operational security.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

AnvilIron said:


> Wolfrem68 - That's certainly a question to make all of us stop and consider, however, I will abstain from sharing my thoughts on those subjects. So convinced am I that this country could face incredible peril if/when Obama loses, I feel compelled to keep my expectations and anticipated responses to myself. I believe that we are now entering a time when revealing aspects regarding the nature of our personal tactical projections is not wise. The potentials are so real that they cease to be academic and open to casual discussion. They demand serious preparation now and cautious operational security.


this iswise


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree with gen-n-pete, that the damage is done in the long run, maybe mittens buys us a few more years that we can prudently use to continue prepping, but weather we are going of the cliff at 60mph or 95mph, we are still going over. In the short run, I see the potential for some "occupy on meth" type protests. If they occur, I will stay in, won't go to work, and I will try to get my neighbors organized for block watch duties. At least half of them are armed, one other, well armed. Our best chance is to bug in.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I am predicting that nothing will happen...nada...zilch. I always prepare for the worse and hope for the best though.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

wolfrem68 said:


> My wife and I believe Obama will be a one-hit-wonder!...


As a neutral Brit, my outside perspective is that McCain was 10 years too old to be Pres and the American people thought so too, so by nominating him as candidate, the Reps practically handed victory to Obama on a plate.
Again, as a neutral Brit, my take on Obama is that he's performing about average so far but I didn't like hearing him say on TV a couple of years ago "Our aim is not to defeat the Taliban but to contain them and prevent them spreading their influence". 
I'd have preferred to hear him saying something like "We're going to bust their asses bigtime."
At least he improved his image by getting Bin Laden on his watch.

PS- It's a pity Sarah Palin has apparently quit politics, maybe if she'd stuck around she'd have been Pres in a few years.
Here she is on the USS Stennis in 2009, you can see she's just itching to launch an airstrike on a moose herd"-


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Poor old Sarah Palin...a moose would make a better president and be a lot smarter. Not saying I wouldn't do her, just that she is far from being a smart person.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Incidentally Mitt Romney is getting a lot of airtime on Brit TV but can we trust anybody with teeth as white as that?


----------



## Dave (Jul 3, 2012)

AnvilIron said:


> Wolfrem68 - That's certainly a question to make all of us stop and consider, however, I will abstain from sharing my thoughts on those subjects. So convinced am I that this country could face incredible peril if/when Obama loses, I feel compelled to keep my expectations and anticipated responses to myself. I believe that we are now entering a time when revealing aspects regarding the nature of our personal tactical projections is not wise. The potentials are so real that they cease to be academic and open to casual discussion. They demand serious preparation now and cautious operational security.


Why do you believe the country could face incredible peril specifically if Obama loses?
(This is not meant as criticism, by any means. It is sincere interest.) What factors about Obama losing the election make it more likely for economic or societal turnmoil than if he wins?


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

Dave - I'm not being rude, but I stated in the replay that you quoted, '_I will abstain from sharing my thoughts_' and I intend to adhere to that statement and the reasons expressed.

We all form our beliefs and expectations based on the information we seek out and the degree of thought we apply to what we gather. If we don't see something, it's usually because we haven't looked or looked deeply enough. Perhaps we choose to ignore or not to draw conclusions from what is evident. Observe all of a man's actions (they don't lie), ignore all of his words (they usually do lie) and you will discern his intent.


----------



## Constantine (Aug 24, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Incidentally Mitt Romney is getting a lot of airtime on Brit TV but can we trust anybody with teeth as white as that?


If they were a Brit, probably not.
America, though... probably.  I actually quite like him, although I don't know much about US politics because every time I try and do a bit of research I see people squabbling and name-calling, he seems to be a nice enough person -- but what are his policies? I could be saying that and he goes against all my values...


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Let's look at the main points of Obamas record as Pres so far-

1- He lost the disabled/handicapped vote early on in his Presidency when he made a cheap jibe about the Special Olympics on the Jay Leno show.
2- He nailed Bin Laden
3- The US national debt rocketed from 10.6 trillion dollars to 16 trill during his office.

Have i missed anything out? As a neutral Brit my take on him is that his popularity soared when he got Bin, but that's becoming ancient history now, and the people are becoming worried about his failure to check the slide of the national debt, and that's what could sink him at the next election, it all depends on whether they think Mitt Romney will be able to do a better job..


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

It's like this. I bet 100 bucks that if he's not elected, there will be riots. If he IS elected...there will be riots.


----------



## ohioguy (Sep 2, 2012)

C5GUY said:


> Poor old Sarah Palin...a moose would make a better president and be a lot smarter. Not saying I wouldn't do her, just that she is far from being a smart person.


About to Say the same


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

"Gramps" McCain and sassy Sarah were a poor choice for the Reps to put up as candidates, so in that respect Obama had the presidency handed to him on a plate against no serious opposition.
At least he bounces up to the microphone with a spring in his step like Sammy Davis Jr, whereas Mac would have just shuffled up..


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> "Gramps" McCain and sassy Sarah were a poor choice for the Reps to put up as candidates, so in that respect Obama had the presidency handed to him on a plate against no serious opposition.
> At least he bounces up to the microphone with a spring in his step like Sammy Davis Jr, whereas Mac would have just shuffled up..


Your right after 8 years of a nitwit for a president America would and did accept anyone for a president. Maybe we don't pay this job enough to get qualified applicants???


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

C5GUY said:


> Your right after 8 years of a nitwit for a president America would and did accept anyone for a president. Maybe we don't pay this job enough to get qualified applicants???


Since you brought George W Bush up, can any of you Americans tell me why a minority of you didn't seem to like him?
I mean, the majority voted him in for a second term so they must have liked him!
And his quotes seem alright to me-

_"This is war. Somebody's gonna pay"
"Countries that harbor terrorists are as guilty as they are"
"Give us the terrorists or we'll come and get 'em"
"America will never seek a permission slip to defend herself"
"A soft line toward terror is not gonna happen on my watch"
"My job is to secure the homeland and thats exactly what i'm gonna do"
"We will not sit back and wait to be hit again"
"Iran must not be allowed to have nuclear weapons"_


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Since you brought George W Bush up, can any of you Americans tell me why a minority of you didn't seem to like him?
> I mean, the majority voted him in for a second term so they must have liked him!
> And his quotes seem alright to me-
> 
> ...


*I did not vote for this moron the first time nor the second time. Here is some of his quotes that most people will remember him by:
*
"Our enemies are innovative and resourceful, and so are we. They never stop thinking about new ways to harm our country and our people, and neither do we." --Washington, D.C., Aug. 5, 2004

"There's an old saying in Tennessee -- I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee -- that says, fool me once, shame on --shame on you. Fool me -- you can't get fooled again." --Nashville, Tenn., Sept. 17, 2002

"If this were a dictatorship, it'd be a heck of a lot easier, just so long as I'm the dictator." --Washington, D.C., Dec. 19, 2000

"For every fatal shooting, there were roughly three non-fatal shootings. And, folks, this is unacceptable in America. It's just unacceptable. And we're going to do something about it." --Philadelphia, Penn., May 14, 2001

"So what?" -President Bush, responding to a an ABC News correspondent who pointed out that Al Qaeda wasn't a threat in Iraq until after the U.S. invaded, Dec. 14, 2008

 "We found the weapons of mass destruction. We found biological laboratories ... And we'll find more weapons as time goes on. But for those who say we haven't found the banned manufacturing devices or banned weapons, they're wrong, we found them." --Washington, D.C., May 30, 2003

"Those weapons of mass destruction have got to be somewhere!" --joking about his administration's failure to find WMDs in Iraq as he narrated a comic slideshow during the Radio & TV Correspondents' Association dinner, Washington, D.C., March 24, 2004

"I'll be long gone before some smart person ever figures out what happened inside this Oval Office." --Washington, D.C., May 12, 2008

*This is just a small sample of his idiotic, self centered stupidity. I could give you a 100 more if you want them. I use to tell people if you want to know when Bush is going to say something stupid watch his mouth, if it moves stupid will come out. 
*


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Surely just because somebody makes the odd slip with his grammar (like we all do) is no reason to hate his guts?
Bush was up against Al Gore first time around and whupped him, and four years later he whupped John Kerry, so the US voters obviously must have liked GWB.
I can't remember much about Gore except he looked too squeaky-clean, but i hear Kerry used to command motorboats in Nam rivers, hosing down Charlie's villages with machinegun fire, maybe he'd have made a better Pres than Bush, but obviously the majority of US voters didn't think so.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Never said that I hated his guts, actually I think ole' Bush would be great to run with and go out shooting and I know damn well he knows how to drink. I just think that he did more damage to America than any other president in our history and his replacement has not set any records either. Shame....maybe we need to start paying this job more??!!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

C5GUY said:


> ..I just think that he [GWB] did more damage to America than any other president in our history and his replacement has not set any records either..


What damage did GWB do?


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

For starters my #1 choice would be his war, the war in Iraq, to finish what he daddy could not and for no other reason, results 4,447 American soldiers dead and 31,965 wounded, several that I know personally. Next up our current recession bloomed under his watch a lot due to the lose reins on banks that he so endorsed. Let us not also forget that Bush inherited a budget surplus from Clinton that he turned into a large deficit and that our current president has turned into a joke. This is not even mentioning that his arrogance, loose mouth and slow with has not only embarrassed the hell out of all of America, they also helped make the few nations that did not hate us, now hate our guts. The real question would be....what the hell did he ever do right for 8 years??


----------



## Constantine (Aug 24, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> And his quotes seem alright to me-
> 
> _"This is war. Somebody's gonna pay"
> "Countries that harbor terrorists are as guilty as they are"
> ...


And, of course, some of his funnier quotes:

"I know the human being and fish can coexist peacefully."
"Too many good docs are getting out of the business. Too many OB-GYNs aren't able to practice their love with women all across this country."
"For every fatal shooting, there were roughly three non-fatal shootings. And, folks, this is unacceptable in America. It's just unacceptable. And we're going to do something about it."


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

What will happen when Obama takes office is probably quite similar to the events that will take place when Romney takes office. I think we are going to continue in a slow downward slide regardless of what happens. The truth is we don't have choice in this country, just the illusion of it. Romney and Obama are from the same cloth. They went to the same schools, have the same friends, and are just puppets to the same groups of people and corporations that pad their pockets. 

Honestly, I think the old Liberal versus Conservative bantering is something the elites perpetuate because it's a nice distraction for the masses. The more I see people participating in this type of idle mud slinging, the more it shows that they have no clue what's really going on or what the real issues are at hand. It really frightens me. I don't think people have gone without enough of the basics to really care just yet. We wont see serious protests and change until people start going without their heat, their gourmet coffee, and their iPhones.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

preppermama said:


> What will happen when Obama takes office is probably quite similar to the events that will take place when Romney takes office. I think we are going to continue in a slow downward slide regardless of what happens. The truth is we don't have choice in this country, just the illusion of it. Romney and Obama are from the same cloth. They went to the same schools, have the same friends, and are just puppets to the same groups of people and corporations that pad their pockets.
> 
> Honestly, I think the old Liberal versus Conservative bantering is something the elites perpetuate because it's a nice distraction for the masses. The more I see people participating in this type of idle mud slinging, the more it shows that they have no clue what's really going on or what the real issues are at hand. It really frightens me. I don't think people have gone without enough of the basics to really care just yet. We wont see serious protests and change until people start going without their heat, their gourmet coffee, and their iPhones.


Well said...well said!!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Lucky Jim asked- What damage did GWB do to America?



C5GUY said:


> For starters my #1 choice would be his war, the war in Iraq, to finish what he daddy could not and for no other reason, results 4,447 American soldiers dead and 31,965 wounded, several that I know personally. Next up our current recession bloomed under his watch a lot due to the lose reins on banks that he so endorsed. Let us not also forget that Bush inherited a budget surplus from Clinton that he turned into a large deficit and that our current president has turned into a joke. This is not even mentioning that his arrogance, loose mouth and slow with has not only embarrassed the hell out of all of America, they also helped make the few nations that did not hate us, now hate our guts. The real question would be....what the hell did he ever do right for 8 years??


1- Saddam was a pain-in-the-ass making anti-American statements and inciting muslims to terrorism. Plus he was rumoured to have WMD's, so perhaps it was a good thing for GWB to go into Iraq and get him, like cutting out a cancer?
2- I know zilch about economics, so if America went into the red under GWB, and even further into the red under Obama, why couldn't either of them stop the slide?
3- There'll always be countries that hate America, with or without GWB's help..
4- He kept the American homeland terror-free for the next 7 years of his Presidency after 9/11 just as he promised-
_"A soft line towards terror is not gonna happen on my watch..My job is to secure the homeland and that's exactly what i'm gonna do"_
5- And when he rounded up Saddam- _"We got him!"_


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

U think that the past 4 yrs were bad, tnink about what another 4 yrs. would b like with him being able to govern basically unfettered. If he couldn't get it thru as our government requires, he'll do it thru Executive Order. Big problem!


----------

